# [SOLVED] PSD Preview in Windows



## John Von Trapp (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey all, I have hundreds of PSDs on my computer, and was wondering if there was any way to preview a PSD in windows, ie: the way windows lets you see a preview of a JPEG or PNG when you set it to thumbnail. Is there anyway for a PSD to show up like this? I suck at remembering file names, and this would make things a lot easier.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: PSD Preview in Windows*

IrfanView (freeware -link in my signature) will open PSD's among many other file types and is a good viewer - you can run thru' folders etc as slidewshow or just by clicking on arrows, allows lots of other functions for viewing and is excellent tool for batch resizing or renaming multiple files.


----------



## John Von Trapp (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: PSD Preview in Windows*



zuluclayman said:


> IrfanView (freeware -link in my signature) will open PSD's among many other file types and is a good viewer - you can run thru' folders etc as slidewshow or just by clicking on arrows, allows lots of other functions for viewing and is excellent tool for batch resizing or renaming multiple files.


Yeah thanks mate, I know about IrfranView, but I am looking for an integration for windows support.

For example, look at the attachment.

I want instead of the big PSD logo. an image of the PSD itself inside Windows Explorer


----------



## DJSign (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: PSD Preview in Windows*

Hello

You can use it: 

http://www.seriema.net/thumbview/index.php?page=download_full

After downloading and installing that soft just download and double click on:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/thumbview/DevILPack02.tvx?download

...and that's it 

One and only inconvenience is that doesn't works in the LAN network. That means if you want to see preview of a files in the local network... forget it. But it still usefull on your local hard drives.


----------



## Cori_Zen (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: PSD Preview in Windows*

Interesting. Will give this a twirl to see how it fares on my system.


----------



## Cori_Zen (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: PSD Preview in Windows*

Hey thanks DJSign that works like a charm 

very very useful


----------

